# Boat requirements in saltwater?



## Jacob_24 (May 10, 2009)

I would like to take my center console with my wife to Savannah, GA to do some inshore fishing and would like to see if there are minimal safety requirements for a vessel.

Thanks.


----------



## MudDucker (May 11, 2009)

life jackets, flairs, fire extinguisher, anchor with rope, throw ring or other throw flotation devise, horn or whistle.

If you are smart you will add a vhf radio and a gps unit to the required mix.


----------



## Jacob_24 (May 11, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> life jackets, flairs, fire extinguisher, anchor with rope, throw ring or other throw flotation devise, horn or whistle.
> 
> If you are smart you will add a vhf radio and a gps unit to the required mix.



Thanks MudDucker. I will definitely be adding a VHF radio with an antenna and the rest i don't have.


----------



## chainshaw (May 11, 2009)

A cheap handheld GPS could be had for $100 or even less if you buy a used one. That would certainly be better than nothing at all.


----------



## grim (May 11, 2009)

Radio is a must, as is a gps.  An emergency locator, somethign like the SPOT, is also good insurance.

Meh - just saw that you were doing inshore fishing - not offshore.  The equip i posted is not nearly as critical for inshore fishing, but it certainly doesnt hurt.


----------



## PaulD (May 11, 2009)

Legally- I life jacket per person. Throwable, whislte or air horn, running lights, flairs (I keep them as I fish in ENP once or more annually), fire extinguichers ( check how many you need via boat size. They must be charged!!!!) 

I recommend a cell phone,vhf radio, GPS, nautical chart of the area and learn how to read it!, sunscreen, extra water, something to provide cover from the sun, anchor with atleast 100' of rode for inshore and 500' for offshore and a  first aid kit.

Have fun!


----------



## Jacob_24 (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for some great pointers. yes it is only for inshore, i wouldn't even try going out on the open sea where i can't see land. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## MudDucker (May 19, 2009)

Jacob_24 said:


> Thank you for some great pointers. yes it is only for inshore, i wouldn't even try going out on the open sea where i can't see land.
> 
> Thanks guys!



Why not, once you have gone 1 foot beyond where you can swim back, you might as well go a 100 miles.


----------



## savreds (May 19, 2009)

Check the DNR website for all the latest requirements but I think everyone has pretty much covered it. 
When are you coming? Pm me if you need some area specific info. If you've never fished here the tides can be a big surprise to some.


----------



## Steve762us (May 20, 2009)

Along with other suggestions, a flashlight or two could come in handy, even if you don't plan to be out after sundown...stuff happens.

I *always* pack a headset type LED light...even on day light trips.


----------



## pop-gun elder (May 20, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Legally- I life jacket per person. Throwable, whislte or air horn, running lights, flairs (I keep them as I fish in ENP once or more annually), fire extinguichers ( check how many you need via boat size. They must be charged!!!!)
> 
> I recommend a cell phone,vhf radio, GPS, nautical chart of the area and learn how to read it!, sunscreen, extra water, something to provide cover from the sun, anchor with atleast 100' of rode for inshore and 500' for offshore and a  first aid kit.
> 
> Have fun!



Make sure you have those.  No telling when the motor may leave you stranded Murpheys Law.

Most people around here will be glad to help others out, but if nobody comes along for a while, you'll be glad to escape the heat and sun.


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 20, 2009)

A few more ideas for YA.
1.Wash/wax boat real good before you go.
Especially the crome rails cleats etc.
2. put dialectric grease on battery terminals and fuse block terminals. Salt is rough on elec connections.
3. Carry an extra set of wheel bearings with ya.
4. handheld vhf for inshore-Westmarine waterproof one is best deal on the market.
5. Wash your tackle off real good with fresh water when youre done each day.


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 20, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> life jackets, flairs, fire extinguisher, anchor with rope, throw ring or other throw flotation devise, horn or whistle.
> 
> If you are smart you will add a vhf radio and a gps unit to the required mix.



He means and anchor not a weight tied to a rope.  Without a good anchor you can be carried right out to sea if you should lose you engine.


----------



## germag (May 21, 2009)

When I'm fishing inshore I don't worry so much about the radio and I only use my GPS to get back on my fishing spots. It's a good idea to have them, but I fished for many years with nothing but a 14 ft aluminum john boat and a 9.9 hp motor, rods and reels, a landing net and a life jacket, a bucket of cockaho minnows, and a cooler full of cokes.

Offshore fishing is a whole 'nuther story.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 21, 2009)

jimbo4116 said:


> He means and anchor not a weight tied to a rope.  Without a good anchor you can be carried right out to sea if you should lose you engine.



I would have at least 6 foot of 3/8 chain on my anchor rode to help the anchor grab.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 21, 2009)

With the way the wind is blowing you better have an anchor that weighs as much as a tank, and a bilge pump the size of a fire truck pump.


----------



## savreds (May 21, 2009)

TGattis said:


> With the way the wind is blowing you better have an anchor that weighs as much as a tank, and a bilge pump the size of a fire truck pump.




X2

Hey Troy, are you home or behind enemy lines?


----------



## Jacob_24 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm also thinking of purchasing an extra bilge pump in case the one i have goes bad. I have already purchased a vhf radio and an antenna but havent got a chance to install it yet.


----------

